# Mobile Phone rates



## Little Sis (12 Sep 2005)

Can anyone suggest a site where I can review the charges for mobiole phoen rates within Ireland.  I have a samll business with oen rep and three mobiel phones and the cost to his and from hsi mobile are HUMUNGOUS....

Thanks in advance

LS


----------



## Lemurz (15 Sep 2005)

Mobile phones are a total rip off!  Best bet is to install a mobile vpn in your office - Vodafone call them Prolinks, O2 call them buzz or something - the benefit is you get on-net mobile rates between handsets.


----------



## Thirsty (16 Sep 2005)

Try Meteor, you can move with out changing your numbers.


----------



## mmclo (26 Sep 2005)

Is there a clear answer to this question. 


Quite amazingly there are no rates on my vodafone bill. The website only gives details of packages. Is it too much to ask to have this information readily available, can comreg not require it to be.


----------



## podgerodge (26 Sep 2005)

O2 seem to have introduced new tariffs - Easy Life - I'm a speakeasy but these Pay monthly rates seem a lot better than the old ones?  Are 3Ireland having an impact?


----------



## soy (27 Sep 2005)

www.meteor.ie
www.vodafon.ie
www.3ireland.ie
www.o2.ie

info on different tariffs available can be easily found on these websites.


----------



## legend99 (27 Sep 2005)

podgerodge said:
			
		

> O2 seem to have introduced new tariffs - Easy Life - I'm a speakeasy but these Pay monthly rates seem a lot better than the old ones?  Are 3Ireland having an impact?



Can't agree with that....they are now giving free minutes as opposed to free call value. The issue with that is that you now have nothing free towards calling other mobile networks. In my opinion, that is a backwards step for the consumer.


----------



## podgerodge (27 Sep 2005)

legend99 said:
			
		

> The issue with that is that you now have nothing free towards calling other mobile networks.



I disagree - what about this from their new tariff:

"Easy life 150 & 500 minutes 
Includes calls to voicemail, any Irish mobile network and Irish landlines made while in the Republic of Ireland at off-peak times. "


----------



## legend99 (27 Sep 2005)

the flyers I had read indicated free minutes were to O2 netwrok only...i'll have to check the www.o2.ie info to be sure so


----------



## podgerodge (27 Sep 2005)

it's only the easy life 2000 that is restricted to o2 I think.


----------

